# Matrix shad



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

As you probably know, it is nearly impossible to find matrix shad in UV color... Does anyone have any recommendations on other colors they've had any luck with? Thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Matrixshad.com
Just order it online . I just looked and it doesn't say anything about being sold out.
$3.99


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Shoot a PM to hxchip here on the forum. He sold me 8 packs of the UV for $25.00 including postage. If you're in FWB I could lend you some until you get restocked.


----------



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

Guess I will have to take the online route for future occasions...Thanks for the offer Kim...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

There's AT LEAST two other brands of "UV" colored paddle tails on the shelves at any retailer that sells tackle. 

Just sayin', not trying to stir the pot. Just sayin that you've got a lot of options.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Usually, what is NOT on the shelves is the thing that is catching the most fish.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Usually, what is NOT on the shelves is the thing that is catching the most fish.


 Ha ha, I'm so glad none of you knot heads like or use the lures I use. NEVER have this problem & seem to do ok with the fish catching part...


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the mention, Kim. For anyone wondering, I still have 16 packs of UV Matrix Shad that I can sell. Just pm me your request. 

Rates include shipping from Atlanta.

1pk - $4
2pk - $7 
4pk - $13
8pk - $25

Any other amounts, we can figure it out.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Went to Avalon Bait and Tackle today they have a variety of matrix shad and vortex shads along with golden eye and bulls eye jig heads in various weights. Hope this helps some of you near Milton looking for matrix stuff.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

1 chartruese and white MirrOlure 17MR - $7.00 and it comes with the hooks. You don't have to purchase jig heads. This lure will outlast numerous packs of ANY paddle tail AND jig heads...


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

hxchip said:


> Thanks for the mention, Kim. For anyone wondering, I still have 16 packs of UV Matrix Shad that I can sell. Just pm me your request.
> 
> Rates include shipping from Atlanta.
> 
> ...



I give...can't find them anywhere locally. Don't understand that as supply should follow demand. And UVs ARE in demand. 

Magneto, Champagne (pink/red) do well, but UV did the best for me. 

Are these Matrix UV's the real deal? Can you guarantee them not being a cheap Chinese knock-off? If so, I'll buy an 8 pack from you.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Matrixshad.com 

Ultraviolet is a Hot color without a doubt. Too many people are catching fish with it. And thats the problem it works so its hard to find. I personally will not hit the water without it, but thats just me. Kind of like fishing first light without a topwater. Or dock light fishing without a twitch bait. UV Matrix on a sunny day with clear water is a Go2. Tested over and over again. *** Flounder, are on the move, a paddletail and jig is all I have tied on right now ***

BF / DE / 60
absolutely, fish can be caught on all types of lures. And those lures have their place. Just like a UV Matrix Shad.


----------

